# feelfree lure 11.5 or 13.5



## burt (Aug 22, 2010)

Anyone using any of these two models. I am looking to purchase one of these two models, I'm really liken the layout of these two yaks. Anyone have any pros and cons that are running out of one of these two yaks.


----------



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)

I have the Lure 13.5


----------



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)

Pm sent


----------



## 1BigIcehole (Nov 19, 2015)

burt said:


> Anyone using any of these two models. I am looking to purchase one of these two models, I'm really liken the layout of these two yaks. Anyone have any pros and cons that are running out of one of these two yaks.


I have the 13.5. Just got it last year, haven't done enough time in it to justify giving you pros or cons.
My reason for getting this size was the extra console, more storage, cutting board, and extra length for weight distribution. 
The Sonar pod is fantastic, all contained in pod without having to run wires or put holes in yak.


----------

